# From a tree branch to a skull pendant



## wintertime (Jan 10, 2019)

Hallo all, greetings from snowy time in Czech Republic.

In the evening walk through the snowy landscape, I felt sorry for the broken branches and no use of one of its potentials ... so I took one home to a warm workshop ... and one long winter evening (but in a little while) with the help of a model grinder, , it's not a world-class thing :-D It could have been better ... However, personally, the whole process from the winter walks through the snowy landscape made me happy to make it, it was a moment of deregulation and the result will be a sight for the winter season 2018/2019 and that's fine. ..

Here is a short video from this story 






And have a nice winter to all !


----------

